
Show HN: Pluggable vector space models - misterman0
https://github.com/kreeben/resin/releases/tag/v.0.31
======
misterman0
I might be misrepresenting him because I don't know him but I feel like the
creator of Wolfram Alpha and I are much alike in that we don't know what the
hell it is we're building. Is it a word2vec flavor powered by a query
language? Maybe?

From this release and here on out you can plug your own custom made vector
space model into my search engine thingamajig. Your model that you provide
consists of algorithms for creating embeddings and serializing them and of a
graph configuration determining how it will be built and balanced.

I provide you with a query language that works over any model.

I'm using this to build recommendation systems, chatbots, NLU.

End game: a machine that knows everything there is to know about the world, as
a service.

Querying crumbles at the size of Wikipedia. Increasing querying performance is
next. Writing is ok-ish. A cboc model over English Wikipedia takes ~4h.

Any questions?

